# Plant ID help?



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Can you guys ID these 2 plants for me? Sorry pics are not the best. I know the green is not Cabomba. Thanks.

http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q125/cyber_ecco/DSCN0420.jpg
http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q125/cyber_ecco/DSCN0418.jpg
http://http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q125/cyber_ecco/DSCN0417.jpg


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

images aren't viewable..


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Read the following part of the User Manual to find out about getting pictures displayed. Your problem is that the web site you are linking to does not allow display of the pictures. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/faq.php?faq=new_faq_item


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

links have been fixed...so sorry


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The second one is a Utricularia. Be sure you want this one, because it can be hard to get rid of.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The plant in the first and third photos is indeed a _Utricularia_. U. gibba is the one that's difficult to remove though. Yours might be _U. aurea_, _U. stellaris_, or something similar.

The plant in the second photo is _Rotala wallichii_.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks all.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Here are a few better pice of the second plant. I'm getting different opinions everywhere. Maybe this will make it clearer.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is unquestionably a _Utricularia_. The only question is what species. That thick central vein down the middle of the leaf and the small round capture bladders are telling.

Utricularia aurea

What have other people said it is?


----------



## cyber_ecco (Dec 4, 2006)

Here are what some other people have said it is:

Ceratophyllum demersum 'Foxtail'
Myriophyllum sp.
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Hygrophila balsamica


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

cyber_ecco said:


> Here are what some other people have said it is:
> 
> Ceratophyllum demersum 'Foxtail'
> Myriophyllum sp.
> ...


Those are all definite misidentifications. I've kept all of those plants and the one in the picture there is not any of them. I'm inclined to agree with Cavan that it is a Utricularia species of some sort.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Could you please elaborate on what you mean when you say that this plant is hard to get rid of? 

Thanks!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Kelley, Utricularia gibba propagates rapidly and gets entagled in everything. You can clear it all out of a tank and if you miss one tiny piece it comes back, much like our nemesis duckweed.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Definitely a utricularia though I can't say which species..


----------

